# labial reduction - how do I code?



## hencked (Apr 12, 2011)

Labia reduction for labial hypertrophy, I have had a few of these to code lately and I'm not sure what is the correct code.  This is what the report says, labia was somewhat asymmetric with extra flap of tissue anterilorly bilaterally.  Labia was marked and excess labia were trimmed bilaterally and hemostatsis obtained and tissue reapproximated.

Wondering if I should go unlisted code or 56620--vulvectomy partial or what about 15839--excision excessive skin and subcu, other area?  Please help, any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MJ4ever (Apr 12, 2011)

I think 56620 is more appropriate because of the code description of the anatomical site.


----------

